# Canyon Bezahlung bei der Bestellung oder bei Lieferung?



## FeNiX91 (10. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

ich habe vor mir ein Canyon-Bike zu kaufen. Ich hab auch schon alles gemessen und bin nun fertig mir das Bike zu bestellen. 

Mir ist nur noch eine Frage offen. Muss ich jetzt bei der Bestellung das Fahrrad bezahlen, oder erst, wenn der Versender vor der Haustür steht und mir das Fahrrad übereicht?

Das ist eine sehr wichtige Frage, da ich so kurz vor Weihnachten auch andere Dinge mit dem Geld anstellen kann. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Mudge (10. Dezember 2009)

Die Zahlungsart kann- wie bei jedem Internet-Bestellvorgang  - während dem Bestellvorgang ausgewählt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSR2K (10. Dezember 2009)

-FAQ ist dein Freund!

http://www.canyon.com/service/faq.html?c=4&q=16


----------



## pantarin (10. Dezember 2009)

Bezahl den Paketdienst vor der Tür, kostet nur 2Euro extra. Klassiche Geld gegen Ware Transaktion...läuft reibungslos ab (spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung).

Das Geld bleibt bis zur Übergabe auf dem Sparbuch


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. Dezember 2009)

FeNiX91 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe vor mir ein Canyon-Bike zu kaufen. Ich hab auch schon alles gemessen und bin nun fertig mir das Bike zu bestellen.
> 
> ...




Zahl' denen bloss nix im Voraus! Sonst kriegst Du das Rad (vielleicht) im Herbst


----------



## the.saint (10. Dezember 2009)

ganz klar nachnahme (das empfehlen die canyon leute auch selbst):

1. versand (sofern rad auf lager) geht schneller
2. das geld bleibt auf deinem konto und arbeitet für dich, Stornierung problemloser (falls notwendig, warum auch immer)
3. bezahlung bei annahme (überprüfung kann sofort stattfinden, gegebenenfalls verweigern (total beschädigter Karton usw.)

einziger Nachteil: man hat nach der versandmail von canyon viel geld daheim rumliegen!(passend sollte mans natürlich auch haben, die post hat bekanntlich kein wechselgeld dabei)

und das gilt jetzt allgemein! unabhängig von canyon

bei solchen hohen Beträgen und einer schnelle Verfügbarkeit im Internet immer per Nachnahme zahlen!


----------



## Hans der Bär (10. Dezember 2009)

saint" data-source="post: 6629866"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> ganz klar nachnahme (das empfehlen die canyon leute auch selbst):
> 
> 1. versand (sofern rad auf lager) geht schneller
> 2. das geld bleibt auf deinem konto und arbeitet für dich, Stornierung problemloser (falls notwendig, warum auch immer)
> ...



Vollkommen richtig.

Und wenn alle rationalen Argumente versagen sollten:
Dann bedenke den tollen Blick des Paketboten, wenn man ihm einen riesen Geldstapel in die Hand drückt.


----------



## FeNiX91 (10. Dezember 2009)

Danke Danke!!!

Cool das das so schnell gegangen ist.

Ich hab schon auf der Homepage rumgesucht, leider ab nichts wie FAQ gefunden. Nochmal danke für alle schnellen Antworten und Tipps.

Dann werde ich mich mal die nächsten Tage da ransetzen und bestellen.


----------



## Unregistriert (14. Dezember 2009)

FeNiX91 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon auf der Homepage rumgesucht, leider ab nichts wie FAQ gefunden.





FeNiX91 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mich mal die nächsten Tage da ransetzen und bestellen.



Demnach wird das nicht dein letzter Thread sein. Ich geh mal Popcornmais kaufen...


----------

